# Solved the tipping problem...FOR ME!



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

As I've stated before, roughly 80% of my customers are shit faced. I know that asking them to tip can get us in trouble. The way I see it, my passengers probably won't even know the difference. So I've come up with, what I believe, a genius way of getting them to tip. I stole this tip jar (it was empty when I took it) at a bar yesterday evening before my shift. I've placed it into one of my drink holders. I pick up most people from bars and I figure they have been looking at these type of tip jars all night and know exactly how they work. Once the ride ends, they'll just throw a couple bucks in the jar like they've been doing all night at the bar! It'll just be old habit for them. They're not going to remember to call and report me. I CAN'T WAIT for tonight's shift. Monday Night Football and bar drunks! I've even baited the jar with a couple/three dollars. If I get "pinged" at a non-bar location...I just hide the jar in my console. Show me the MONEY!!!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Hope you weren't drinking before your shift andfb you just went to the bar to steal the jar.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> As I've stated before, roughly 80% of my customers are shit faced. I know that asking them to tip can get us in trouble. The way I see it, my passengers probably won't even know the difference. So I've come up with, what I believe, a genius way of getting them to tip. I stole this tip jar (it was empty when I took it) at a bar yesterday evening before my shift. I've placed it into one of my drink holders. I pick up most people from bars and I figure they have been looking at these type of tip jars all night and know exactly how they work. Once the ride ends, they'll just throw a couple bucks in the jar like they've been doing all night at the bar! It'll just be old habit for them. They're not going to remember to call and report me. I CAN'T WAIT for tonight's shift. Monday Night Football and bar drunks! I've even baited the jar with a couple/three dollars. If I get "pinged" at a non-bar location...I just hide the jar in my console. Show me the MONEY!!!


Doyle, that should work just fine.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Hope you weren't drinking before your shift andfb you just went to the bar to steal the jar.


Doyle only has 3 or4 beers before his shift....just to take the edge off.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Doyle only has 3 or4 beers before his shift....just to take the edge off.


Maybe I should try THAT and cut back on the drugs.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The sign is asking for trouble. I'm thinking of using an unlabeled cup, pre-stocked with a few bucks for tolls, though...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, but you'll get some dumbass hillbilly that'll steal the tip jar.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I stole this tip jar (it was empty when I took it) at a bar yesterday evening before my shift.


Hey Uber San Antonio, get on with ascertaining if this guy is really driving for you. I see nothing but troubling headlines in future...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Doyle, I can't stand it any longer. Are you really an Uber driver? If you are, I'm coming down there just to ride with you. Gonna give you a great tip too. Don't need your guns, or tip jar for me. Just please, no more than 4 beers...unless I'm drinking too.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

some drunk chick i picked up at a music festival a few weeks ago kept takin money out of her bra and giving it to me. basically tipping me during the ride. and her friend wanted to give me a tip at the end of the ride too lol.

but at that point i figured i already took advantage of their drunk generosity. so i said don't worry about it.

25 dollars in tips.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> some drunk chick i picked up at a music festival a few weeks ago kept takin money out of her bra and giving it to me. basically tipping me during the ride. and her friend wanted to give me a tip at the end of the ride too lol.
> 
> but at that point i figured i already took advantage of their drunk generosity. so i said don't worry about it.
> 
> 25 dollars in tips.


Oooo, bra money. That's worth 10% more.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Tip jar is over the top. I have a signs posted that explain tipping policy. Tip not included in fare. Tips are not required but are customary and appreciated. I never ask for tips and do not bring up tips.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Tip jar is over the top. I have a signs posted that explain tipping policy. Tip not included in fare. Tips are not required but are customary and appreciated. I never ask for tips and do not bring up tips.


An un-labeled jar with "toll money" is a taking bit of a chance. But, you are taking much more of a risk with the sign (which is undeniably passively soliciting tips). As I have said before, all it will take to end your Uber career is for a rider to take a picture of that sign when they are rating you and send in to Uber.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

How can you get in trouble for stating the facts? I never ask for tips and my sign does not ask for tips. Anyway have been doing it for 3 months and it has increased my tips. I get a lot of comments from my passengers. Like; I thought the tip was included. I have Uber charge the tip. (Only done for UberTaxi) Sorry, I have no cash. (Will be getting Square.) Do you have change of a $100. (Yes I do.) I know I am not suppose to tip but here is a five. (It is OK to tip and thanks.)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

How about a jar that says "gas, grass, or ass ..." ?

Those of us who remember this saying know the last line lol ... I think it would get a chuckle and a tip from those that do 

To be safe you could use a donkey pic instead of the word ass but that might make it to hard to figure out ...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> As I've stated before, roughly 80% of my customers are shit faced. I know that asking them to tip can get us in trouble. The way I see it, my passengers probably won't even know the difference. So I've come up with, what I believe, a genius way of getting them to tip. I stole this tip jar (it was empty when I took it) at a bar yesterday evening before my shift. I've placed it into one of my drink holders. I pick up most people from bars and I figure they have been looking at these type of tip jars all night and know exactly how they work. Once the ride ends, they'll just throw a couple bucks in the jar like they've been doing all night at the bar! It'll just be old habit for them. They're not going to remember to call and report me. I CAN'T WAIT for tonight's shift. Monday Night Football and bar drunks! I've even baited the jar with a couple/three dollars. If I get "pinged" at a non-bar location...I just hide the jar in my console. Show me the MONEY!!!


Doyle, yor posts get better all the time. Hey forum members can we come up with a special award for this guy?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I stole this tip jar......classic.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> How about a jar that says "gas, grass, or ass ..." ?
> 
> Those of us who remember this saying know the last line lol ... I think it would get a chuckle and a tip from those that do
> 
> To be safe you could use a donkey pic instead of the word ass but that might make it to hard to figure out ...


I think now it's, 'No gas, grass, or ass...Uber rides are free.'


----------



## RODERICK (Nov 2, 2014)

We ALL UBER driverS should get going a worlwide campaign so Uber educate PASSENGERS ... RIDERS don't have to become our friends but being nasty and disrespectfull should cost them ... per example Uber should be telling passengers the car they are RIDING ON are not part of a Uber FLEET, they are private own cars, UBER should ALWAYS put a reminder to be kind to the UBER DRIVER ...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The sign is asking for trouble. I'm thinking of using an unlabeled cup, pre-stocked with a few bucks for tolls, though...


Most riders are so cheap, they will think that money is there for them to take. Put a mouse trap in the box, just in case!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> As I've stated before, roughly 80% of my customers are shit faced. I know that asking them to tip can get us in trouble. The way I see it, my passengers probably won't even know the difference. So I've come up with, what I believe, a genius way of getting them to tip. I stole this tip jar (it was empty when I took it) at a bar yesterday evening before my shift. I've placed it into one of my drink holders. I pick up most people from bars and I figure they have been looking at these type of tip jars all night and know exactly how they work. Once the ride ends, they'll just throw a couple bucks in the jar like they've been doing all night at the bar! It'll just be old habit for them. They're not going to remember to call and report me. I CAN'T WAIT for tonight's shift. Monday Night Football and bar drunks! I've even baited the jar with a couple/three dollars. If I get "pinged" at a non-bar location...I just hide the jar in my console. Show me the MONEY!!!


Hey Doyle that tip jar looks like it his a notch cut to allow for on-the-road uber male member relief. Is it doing double duty as a piss cup?


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Doyle only has 3 or4 beers before his shift....just to take the edge off.


3 or 4 beers isn't even drinking. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Tip jar is over the top. I have a signs posted that explain tipping policy. Tip not included in fare. Tips are not required but are customary and appreciated. I never ask for tips and do not bring up tips.


But by putting that sign, the topic is ALWAYS brought up just not by ur voice but instead by ur readily posted message or text...

I personally wouldn't risk it. All it takes is a photo sent to Uber by a pax & ur deactivated. Now do I wish ppl would tip more? At these rates I would be an idiot to say otherwise.

But IMO it is better to have access to the Uber platform & receive no tips than to permanently get deactivated for insinuating pax should tip.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Zombie thread run!!!!!


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

I put a little sign on my GOasis amenities tray:

Help yourself to a snack and a charge
If there is anything i can do to make your
ride more enjoyable please feel free to let me know
Cash tipping is NEVER required but always appreciated 

I have seen an increase in cash tips, not much of one mind you, but an increase none the less.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Silens said:


> I put a little sign on my GOasis amenities tray:
> 
> Help yourself to a snack and a charge
> If there is anything i can do to make your
> ...


that's the spirit!!!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> But by putting that sign, the topic is ALWAYS brought up just not by ur voice but instead by ur readily posted message or text...
> 
> I personally wouldn't risk it. All it takes is a photo sent to Uber by a pax & ur deactivated. Now do I wish ppl would tip more? At these rates I would be an idiot to say otherwise.
> 
> But IMO it is better to have access to the Uber platform & receive no tips than to permanently get deactivated for insinuating pax should tip.


I've been doing it for about 10 months now and it has increased tips and I'm still working. Nothing in the sign is against UberX policy. UberX says tips not needed and I say the same thing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I've been doing it for about 10 months now and it has increased tips and I'm still working. Nothing in the sign is against UberX policy. UberX says tips not needed and I say the same thing.


Has anyone outright emailed Uber to ask them their policy on tip jars? If nothing else a negative reply would establish them attempting to treat us as employees.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Tip jar is over the top. I have a signs posted that explain tipping policy. Tip not included in fare. Tips are not required but are customary and appreciated. I never ask for tips and do not bring up tips.


Saturday, roughly same amount of riders:
With sign - $80 in tips. Without - $11 tips. 
Zero complaints. 4.9 rating. 
Tips are the ONLY way to realistically make any money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Collected Works of Doyle Hargraves, revived for your enjoyment!*


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Perhaps you could integrate something like this in to your vehicle








Hook it up to a sound generator that would play different sounds depending on the value.
*$1* - Beer glasses tapped together
*$5 - *A round of applause
*$10 - *Standing ovation 
*$20* - Stadium crowd cheering


----------

